# Bad Parenting? You tell me...



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

*Bad Parenting: When Potty Training Fails*







 ​

*Bad Parenting: Stripper Daycare*






 



*What Kind Of Sound Does Pigs Make?*










*Bad Parenting: Daddy/Daughter Day*





This  dad will never be father of the year. His idea of Daddy/Daughter Day is  taking his little girl to a strip club, and getting drunk.





*Bad Parenting: Saling $5 Hand Jobs With Kids On The Side*





 




*Did You Not See Him Laying There?*










*Where Did I Go Wrong?*


----------



## blergs. (Nov 7, 2012)

LOLOL  funny worst was the shit one LOL MY GOD!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 7, 2012)

*     Kid plays with shotgun    *







*Don?t buy everything your kids asks for*
Bad parents buy shotgun to their kids to play.



*     Put your children in microwave    *







*Why is this bad parents*
Even if your child is cold, you  should never put your child in a microwave.



*     Child with ax    *







*Motivation*
Why bad parenting. Give child ax?


----------



## KelJu (Nov 7, 2012)

fsdsob said:


> *
> 
> 
> *


*

Two of those black chicks are smoking hot!*


----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Curt James (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 8, 2012)

​


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 22, 2012)

We got this in our mailbox and we a would like to present to you the worlds biggest parenting fail. 










If you have a big butt, your kid can?t breath!




[h=2]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]





*My first tan*






*Just drive to the store*
Even if there is strawberry flavor on the condoms, its just not right parenting.


----------



## hellguy (Nov 22, 2012)

Surprisingly, some of this stuff is normal.  

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 23, 2012)

hellguy said:


> Surprisingly, some of this stuff is normal.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2







 Yeah maybe some of it.

 Not too sure about a blowjob while feeding the baby with a bottle at the same time.


----------

